# 1970 Sears 12 hp



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Just picked up a new project to work on. Even though I already have too many. A 1970 Sears 12 hp with a different hood on it, have another hood with the side pieces, but it's pretty rusty. Thinking about cleaning it up and clear coating it to keep the patina, and I think I'll rip the fabric off the rear seat, and just have bare metal. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, I already started out. Decided to leave the Patina, scuff it al up, clean then clear coat. Here's the rear fender after clear coat


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got it almost all back together


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The carb on this mower leaks, I think it's the seal around the bowl, but I don't know if I want to dig in and check it out, I don't want to screw it up worse than it is. Also, it runs a little rough at higher rpms and I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to adjust the carb and all and get her running perfect.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could be carb needs adjusting???
Hows the spark plug,fuel filter,choke working freely,air filter clean,have put any carb clean in w/fuel,fresh been added...just some of the things I would look for.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

New air filter, new spark plug, new oil, fresh non-ethanol fuel, new fuel filter, tried a fuel system cleaner recommended by someone who deals with these a good bit, everything moves freely and works properly, and it's still a little rough.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Thinking about getting some ag tires for the rear, what should I get in the front to go with it?


----------



## Leshal56 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The guy I got mine from has tons of them just like mine. Sold one to my friend in similar condition. All he does is suburbans and customs


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be a high-speed adjustment screw , on the bottom of the float bowl,or,on some carbs there will be two screws on the top,or side. 
Hard to say ,without seeing the carb.
If there's one on the bottom of the bowl,start the engine,and let it warm up,then put the throttle in the "fast" position,and slowly turn it in,until it smooths out.
Then, turn it in,a bit more,until it stumbles.STOP,and turn it out,until it just smooths out.
This should be the right setting.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you, I will try that today or tomorrow and let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Did not get the carb adjusted, but I did get my suburban a new friend. 1987 Kawasaki ke100


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I had a lot of tree work to do today, so I took out the suburban to move my trailer around to put the Tree limbs in. It ran like complete garbage. Surging up and down, stalling, sometimes it would run without choke on sometimes it wouldn't. It would surge down then puff out black smoke and rev back up.


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Definitely sound like a carb issue*

Have you given it a thorough carb cleaning yet? sounds like a jet or needle could be partially blocked or the float hinge could be dirty and sticking. let me know if it helps out.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Pahern99 said:


> Have you given it a thorough carb cleaning yet? sounds like a jet or needle could be partially blocked or the float hinge could be dirty and sticking. let me know if it helps out.



I've thought about it, but I would like to find a gasket kit before I remove the carb, or maybe even a rebuild kit. I really just need to sit down on the computer and try to find all this stuff, but I got distracted by my new toy, and all the stuff I need to get done.


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Gasket kit*

If you know what engine it is and/or what carb is it, I can try and find a carb kit to match it. The carb will probably be very simple to take off, clean out and replace parts on. My Sears ST16 has a tecumseh oh-160 that I just cleaned the carb on, and it took me about 45 mins total, including removing and reinstalling it on the engine. kit was only 10 bucks, so no big deal, really. Parts for these old suburbans can add up quick, though! Try to repair before replacing.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I've done a lot of carbs, but I just haven't looked to find the kit for this one. It's a lme carb and it's a 12 hp Tecumseh I believe it's an oh-120. It was running good until I got started on another project, now this new project is getting costly.


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah, that's a pretty nice project. It sure looks like you have your hands full. Keep us updated!


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Updated on which project? Both?


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yep. I personally am more into the sears, but still, keep us updated on both! I've got my hands full with my own sears project, too.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Is your fiberglass nose cone still in one piece? And I love Sears suburbans and customs. After I got my Sears, I convinced my friend to get one too here's his


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thats a nice machine. No, my nose cone is (sadly) busted to hell. The PO "fixed" it with some 1' angle iron, which is stronger but looks like absolute crap. The Sears are some great machines, they definitely dont make them like they used to. Here's a couple better pics of mine. my computer likes to flip pics around if I don't crop them square not sure why...


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I took the carb apart and tried cleaning as best I know how, still runs like crap, but I was busy doing tree work so I didn't have much time to mess with it. Other news I ordered the final parts (well hopefully the final parts) for my bike project, hopefully they'll come soon and I'll be riding around.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I haven't gotten anything done on the suburban because I just don't know what to do. I've ran out of ideas, also the bike is behind it in the garage anyway so it pull it out and work on it is hard. Got the bike back together after waiting on parts and such. Fired on the 3rd kick but couldn't run it long because it was late by then. Maybe I'll try looking at the suburban again but I just don't know what it could be


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Think I figured out the problem. I think the gas line was kinked or something keeping gas from getting to the carb because I went to empty the gas out of the tank and it didn't even drip out. Painted the gas tank, worked on my other mower and still waiting on Kawasaki parts.













Oh and built a "shed" for my mowers. Should fit 4 riding and my dirt bike.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I still haven't been able to get this thing to run. I'm getting really tired of trying to fix it too.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally got it to run halfway decent even though it was only at low throttle and it leaked oil the whole time. Pulled it around back and put it in the shed. Figure I'll just get a gasket kit and since I'm in there piston and rings and rebuild the engine. Done piston, rings and cylinder on my ke100 and did valves on one of my other mowers, so figure how bad could a full rebuild on an engine be. Gotta figure out the model engine and stuff first then get the kit then find free time. If anyone has done this before on one of these and has any suggestions I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

What is it you can't get to run still, just the Suburban or both? And does your bike have good compression? if it doesnt, give it a valve lapping and adjustment before you rebuild the whole engine. sometimes thats all you need to fix a lack in compression- did it on a briggs mower engine that had ZERO compression and it made a heck of a difference.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The suburban runs, it doesn't run great, I still couldn't get the fuel line completely unkinked, but I got it to run smooth at low rpms. I had it running for like 10 minutes, but it was leaking oil really bad, always had some little leaks but it's really bad now. Figure if I'm buying a gasket kit might as well go for a full on rebuild while I'm in it since it's not too much more to add rings and a piston. The bike runs good now. New cylinder and piston since they were both toast. The bike is down for a bit because I pinched a tube putting new tires on and it's a weird size so I had to order.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's the puddle after a few minutes running


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's the new bike tires next to the old







And float bike


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi, I haven't been on in a while and dont see any recent updates. How are your projects coming along, any progress on the ol' sears?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The Sears needs new seals and gaskets, carb work and might as well put at least new rings in. No real progress on it. Runs like garbage parked in the shed. Been out of town for work just about every week. If anyone knows a good complete rebuild kit for a Tecumseh 12 I'd appreciate a link. The bikes been running pretty good, till last time I rode it it backfired and lost power. Haven't looked into it yet. Got two murrays that need engine work and a yard machines that needs a rocker arm cover gasket. Few pressure washer engines and pumps. Way too many projects for the little time I have.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I'm heading to college soon, I have 2 weeks. Can't decide if I should try to fix it or try to sell it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this site link.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecu...-cycle-horizontal-engine/engine-parts-list-1/


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not even sure what all it needs. It spits oil from pretty much every seal I think, and it runs like garbage. I haven't tested compression or anything yet.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Satiricalhen what state you in i might be intrested in something you are working on if you decide yo sell anything


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

South Carolina, what is it that you would be interested in?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Would of came and looked at tractors if u lived closer to far for


----------

